# HDD wird im bios erkannt aber nicht in Windows



## ShabbY (8. März 2003)

hi, ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen ne neue festplatte geholt (Seagate Barracuda ST340016A    40 gig  7200 rpm)
als primary slave angeschlossen und auch als slave gejumpert.
wenn ich hochboote erkennt er sie als im richtig BIOS und alles soweit ok aus, das problem aber ist das sie in windows nicht erkannt wird.
weder mit partition magic noch in der computerverwaltung. die festplatte ist NTSF formatiert und wurde bei einem freund ohne probs erkannt.
es kann auch nicht daran liegen das zuwenig laufwerksbuchstaben freigegeben sind. 

kann mir einer einer helfen ???

achso, die andere festplatte ist ne 30 GB von IBM (IBM DLTA 307030


----------



## CSF-Lady (11. März 2003)

*dos?*

Siehst Du Sie im DOS? und,
ist die partition von deinem freund angelegt worden oder auf 
Deinem System??


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

also ich würde es so machen , um es mal zu testen:

ich würde mit der win 98 startdiskette booten
dann fdisk ausführen , und mir da dann angucken , ob dort die ganzen festplatten erkannt werden .
wenn sie dort erkannt wird . dann würde ich sie dort erstmal ins fat 32 format formatieren , was andren kann das alte fdisk glaub ich nicht , und dann müsste sie eigentlich auch im windows angezeigt werden , und wenn ja , dann kannste sie ja im windows in ntfs formatieren nochmal, wenn sie nicht gefunden wird , weiss ich eigentlich auch keinen ausweg....zumal sie ja bei deinem Freund ohne Probleme läuft kann sie auch nicht kaputt sein

Grüße
Paule


----------



## sixx66 (12. März 2003)

Hmm, auf den ersten Blick siehts so aus als hättst du ein Os das kein NTFS unterstützt... wenn das der Fall ist, dann würd ich sie, wie von Paule beschrieben in FAT32 umwandeln.

(NTFS läuft nur unter NT, 2000, XP und .NET Windows Versionen)


----------



## Fabian H (12. März 2003)

Wenn du tatsächlich Win9x hast, wieso hast du sie dann auf NTFS formatiert?
(Wie gesagt, nur wenn due Win9x odda ME hast  )


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher , aber eigentlich müsste partition magic  die platte , auch wenn sie mit ntfs formatiert ist sie ja entdecken , auch im win 98 ....
das ist irgentwie mysteriös


----------



## SDwarfs (19. März 2003)

Hmm...

eben das dachte ich auch!
Ich weiß nicht, wie du PartitionMagic gestartet hast... aber probier mal PartMagic nach Start mit einer Systemdiskette (Win98 SE oder so) unter DOS zu starten. Vielleicht gibts Probleme mit einem Treiber.

Außerdem:
Prüf doch mal in den erweiterten Einstellungen von deinem Bios, ob du da vielleicht einen falschen (zu hohen) UDMA-Modus für die Platte eingestellt hast. Zum testen wäre es gut, wenn du die Platte mal an den Secondary-Controller anschließt und dort testest - paß aber auf, daß der Controller im Bios nicht deaktiviert ist... Evtl. erkennt das BIOS die Platte dann nämlich, aber normalen Booten ist der Controller etc. wieder deaktiviert...

Und dann poste mal die Ergebnisse,
Stefan


----------

